# Straight Brass Inlays for Wardrobes



## Mary-Anne (5 May 2021)

Hi, 

I've been searching everywhere and hoping you might be able to help. In Edinburgh, it's very difficult to find cabinet makers that have this experience. I'm a kitchen designer, but a friend asked me to design a dressing room for her and I created a design that included some lovely doors with brass inlays. However, the brass that my local workshop in Edinburgh uses doesn't look right (image 1) (I think it needs finishing off at the edges which look too straight/harsh). Can anyone point me in the right direction for brass inlay similar to the other photos - I'm doing some research on behalf of my cabinet maker. Thank you 

First photo - I don't think the brass looks right - i.e. too flat.. not finished at the edge. 

Second-Fourth photo - Is this straight brass inlay something we can buy off the shelf or are there finishing processes that are needed?


----------



## Droogs (5 May 2021)

I would have pointed you to the Metal Centre at West bowling green but they got torn down during lock-down and replaced by flats somehow. Are you aware that brass is available in different alloy combinations that give it very different colouring and workability? Have you tried looking for Red brass or yellow brass. these have very different visual appeal and this is perhaps what is throwing you off also it can come with a square edge or rounded as well.

Are you after flat bar to attach to the surface or are you after square bar to actually create a proper inlay groove and then insert the bar into wood or MDF? What you get will affect how it needs to be applied ie will it be flush or proud of the surface etc.

try metals4U

MetElec

or CES

hth


----------



## Bm101 (5 May 2021)

I'd have a look at brass tile bead. Might be worth a punt looking at high end suppliers. You can also age brass by patination fluids if it's just a small area it could be viable.


----------



## gcusick (6 May 2021)

Are you sure that’s brass? Or is it anodised aluminium?


----------



## Cabinetman (6 May 2021)

gcusick said:


> Are you sure that’s brass? Or is it anodised aluminium?


 Reminds me of a piece I started to make and never finished it used anodised aluminium in sheets as a background for BrownOak panels in frames, the anodised aluminium which was silver on one side and gold on the other was extremely thin and had a 2 mm thick black plastic centre, it was designed to be engraved by signmakers so that when the gold or silver was removed it showed black. It’s used in making name plaques etc. Visit a signmakers it might give you inspiration. Ian


----------

